# How much does it cost



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello I've always loved saltwater fish but never learned about it because I always thought it was too complicated. But how much would it cost me to get my 75 gallon tank going.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

ALOT







money sucking hobbie


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

oh definatley, setting one up is just the beginning, then you need to spend constant money on food, salt mix, testing kits, regularly replace lighting and ect.

but dont let that discourage you.
while it may be expensive it is a satisfying hobby.

I definatley do not advise you at this time to set up a salt tank, i would prepare for at least a month or two, activley reading and re-reading books and forums and websites on the subject. you must become one with the hobby.
i can recommend "The Concentious marine aquarist" by robert M fenner as a real terrific book, basically it has everything you need to know, but considering its a few years old you might want to consult forums for newer information on SW technology, i can recommend going to reefcentral.com or nano-reef.com


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

I say for a basic set tup go with a FOWLR= Fish Only With Live Rock. For that set up you will need is around 50 pounds of live rock + sand + regular flourecent lighting + protein skimmer + Salt + hydrometer. And start out with easy Saltwater fish like Clownfish or some Goby.


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

reefs are much more expensive than fowlr, and yo uwould probably need 75-80 pounds of live rock plus corals all equpiment, its expensive


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

1000 +


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well lets list items and price this is assuming this is a reef, not all items would be necessary for a fowlr.

lr - online i get mine for 5 $ a pound, and that is quality figi with good coraline growth, you may be able to finnd it cheaper.

lr. 75 + pounds ad 5 bucks per pound 
sump- if you buy one around 200. or rubbermaid, not pretty, but like 15 bucks. 
lighting - 200+ esp if you go the metal halide route, check ebay some pretty good deals there.
good skimmer - 200+
fuge - recomended but not necessary, price will vary on what you do with it.
test kits - 50 
rodi - around 70 on ebay 
monthly salt - around 20 i guess 
supplemets, calcium, ect - around 30 depends on what you get, dosing calk is recomened, kinda covers all your supplements.
live stock - fish and corals price will varry on supplier and what you want, suggest getting frags form other hobbiests, much cheaper.

forgot to give you an estimated total.
probably from 1500 to 2000

i think i covered it all. all my prices are based off of stuff i have looked at in my local fish stores, you could and probably will be able to do it cheaper than this.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

125 gallon tank and stand $625.00
40 pounds of Crushed Coral $20.00
90 pounds of live sand $110.00 Probally wasn't enough
194 pounds of live rock $574.00
Bucket of instant ocean Salt $54.00 that just did one fill
RO/DI unit $150
3 250 watt metal halide retrofits w/ balast and Bulbs $450.00
Wood and supplies to make the box $150
Aqua C Skimmer $175.00

You now have $2308.00 invested and you haven't even got any fish or coral.
God I have that much money invested in my tank I never added it up before I think i am going to cry.









Now for the others that you may want and will probably need in the long run.

2 HOT magnum 250 Filters $110.00
1 29 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium for a Refug w/ lights $184.00
2 eheim pumps $120.00
1 pin point temp monitor $38.00
1 pin pont Salinity Tester $115.00
1 hagen test kit $55.00

You will end up buying buckets and other junk that will make you life easier but that cost money to.

add another $622.00

total $2930.00 thats not even having a calcium reactor or UV steralizer or any of that good stuff.

This is just my set up there are a few things that I would change now if I had the chance but I have a life time to make changes.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

125 gallon tank and stand $625.00
40 pounds of Crushed Coral $20.00
90 pounds of live sand $110.00 Probally wasn't enough
194 pounds of live rock $574.00
Bucket of instant ocean Salt $54.00 that just did one fill
RO/DI unit $150
3 250 watt metal halide retrofits w/ balast and Bulbs $450.00
Wood and supplies to make the box $150
Aqua C Skimmer $175.00

You now have $2308.00 invested and you haven't even got any fish or coral.
God I have that much money invested in my tank I never added it up before I think i am going to cry.









Now for the others that you may want and will probably need in the long run.

2 HOT magnum 250 Filters $110.00
1 29 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium for a Refug w/ lights $184.00
2 eheim pumps $120.00
1 pin point temp monitor $38.00
1 pin pont Salinity Tester $115.00
1 hagen test kit $55.00
1 1/5 hp chiller $589.00

You will end up buying buckets and other junk that will make you life easier but that cost money to.

add another $1211

total $3519.00 thats not even having a calcium reactor or UV steralizer or any of that good stuff.

This is just my set up there are a few things that I would change now if I had the chance but I have a life time to make changes.

A little Edit Cause I bought a chiller last night


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow all this rich ppl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

:laugh: $1.25

Honestly, its pricey, especially if you take it head on and all at once.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

more then the price of gas per gallon but less thent he price of starbucks per gallon.

to do it right with the proper lighting filltration skimming amount rock plus live stock 15 -20 bucks a gallon is a modest calculation but probably more in the long run


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> more then the price of gas per gallon but less thent he price of starbucks per gallon.
> 
> to do it right with the proper lighting filltration skimming amount rock plus live stock 15 -20 bucks a gallon is a modest calculation but probably more in the long run


Are you serious? I would say $50/gal if you want to do things right. And if you dont do them right and try to cut corners, fish die-corals die-live rock dies. SW isnt forgiving.


----------

